# السلامه في المشاريع



## kanno10 (13 مارس 2009)

ابي اسأل عن مهام مراقب السلامه في المشاريع ياليت بسرعه


----------



## kanno10 (13 مارس 2009)

ياناس مافي احد يعرف مهام مراقب السلامه في المشاريع


----------



## sayed00 (14 مارس 2009)

اخى كانو

لو كلفت نفسك و بحثت فى المنتدى عنها لوجدت ما تسأل عنة بين طيات المواضيع


----------



## kanno10 (15 مارس 2009)

يا سيد ما لقيت ولا موضوع عن السلامه في المشاريع


----------



## sayed00 (15 مارس 2009)

kanno10 قال:


> يا سيد ما لقيت ولا موضوع عن السلامه في المشاريع


 

اخى
شوف اللينك ده

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=77883


----------



## kanno10 (17 مارس 2009)

يا اخي انا اتكلم عن المشاريع ما اتكلم عن شي عام هذا اللي كتبته موجود في الكثير من المواقع 
شكرا لك


----------



## sayed00 (17 مارس 2009)

كانو حبيبى

السلامة سلامة فع المشاريع او غيرها

المسؤولية تقريبا متماثلة ---- يمكنك التعديل ليتناسب مع طبيعة المشروع


----------



## kanno10 (17 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يا اخ سيد


----------

